# Trying to get a feel for Pensacola



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys- been lurking around here reading as much as I can for a few days now. I'm gonna be doing a couple camping trips down to Fort Pickens this summer-autumn and would like to chase some reds on the fly. From what I've read it seems like the point and the gulf side have some good grass flats/ sandbars to fish on. I'll be My first question is are these mostly cruising fish I should be looking for as opposed to actively feeding ones? Seems like there isn't much tailing action. 

The second question is regarding flies. I've seen some pretty cool flies posted on here but I like to tie my own so I was lookin for some patterns to get started with- obviously closures, gurglers, but I see a lot of other patterns that I'm not familiar with-they seem like great big baitfish/attractor patterns so if someone could point me in the right direction RE: patterns I'd appreciate it.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

In my limited experience fly fishing in the Pensacola area (2 years and counting), I would recommend the following:

Clouser - white with red and olive with white.
Deceiver - same colors as Clouser.
Shrimp pattern - the epoxy type are really nice.

Anything else will just take up space in your flybox.


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

cool thanks guys. And I'm curious- i've been reading through all the fly fishing threads on here going back a while, and tell me if i'm correct, if i'm not feel free to correct me- it seems like this is mostly sight fishing you're doing when wading these grass flats correct? And maybe a little bit of blind casting on the ocean side?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Closures chartreuse is all you need. Look up Thafish and read all the reports if big reds on the fly is your target take it from the guys who wore them out on the daily

Keep your eyes open schools are on both sides. Blind cast at structure and pot holes and rip tide flush areas on the sand bars


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

I've seen his posts and those are some awesome fish and definitely what I'm interested in catching- I did notice he's mostly on a kayak/boat to hit the lights at night- which looks like a blast but not something I currently have access to- looking into some rental places down there though. I'd try sending him a PM but I don't believe I have that ability yet.

EDIT: It appears I can PM someone. Thought you had to wait, apparently not.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

mylar spoons

shrimp patterns

Lefty's deceivers


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Closures chartreuse is all you need. Look up Thafish and read all the reports if big reds on the fly is your target take it from the guys who wore them out on the daily
> 
> Keep your eyes open schools are on both sides. Blind cast at structure and pot holes and rip tide flush areas on the sand bars


Chartreuse may be a good color choice, but you'll need a dark colored one to complement it for low light conditions.

Also, while a Clouser is a great choice there are some times you'll need to get your fly down quicker and the deceiver may be a better choice.

When you see shrimp popping out of the water, tie a shrimp pattern on.


----------

